# Does your lodge have any programs to bring inactive Masons, back into Freemasonry?



## cemab4y (Dec 23, 2010)

Some lodges, have a regular program to bring inactive Masons, back into active participation. It is called a "Rusty Nail Night". Basically, inactive masons, who are paid up members are contacted, and invted to attend a special meeting of the lodge. See:

http://www.masonicworld.com/education/files/apr02/include/rusty_nail_degree.htm


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Does your lodge have any programs to bring inactive Masons, back into Freemasonry*

Bro. Martin,

I have indeed read about the Rusty Nail Degree, but I have never heard of its use among the PHA brethren. It is a good idea and more attention should be given to getting inactive members active once again. I also believe that the brethren play apart in ensuring each other are active as some members see others more then they see officers of the lodge. If you see a brother that is inactive you should make an inquiry as to his situation.


----------



## peace out (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Does your lodge have any programs to bring inactive Masons, back into Freemasonry*

Looks very interesting.  I think I like it.


----------



## cemab4y (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: Does your lodge have any programs to bring inactive Masons, back into Freemasonry*

We need to look on our inactive members, as a _resource_.  We need to find out, what brought these men to Masonry in the first place, and also what has caused them to continue to pay dues, but not participate. If we can develop an "intelligence base", we might be able to "tweak" and adjust our programs and meetings, to get the inactives back into active participation. We can also stanch the flow, and maybe reverse it.

There might be a number of masons in your community, who are unable to get out at night. If there is enough of these men, then you might have enough of a membership base, to start a "daylight" lodge. 

For masonry to grow and prosper, we must _first_ appeal to our existing membership base. Then, we can see about appealing to the modern 21st century man, and make the appropriate changes and adjustments in our programs and masonic experience, and get the craft back into relevance again. 

"If you do nothing, you get nothing" Aung San Suu Kyi, Nobel peace prize winner.


----------



## curt (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Does your lodge have any programs to bring inactive Masons, back into Freemasonry*

Id like to find out about that myself. My father is Scottish Rite, but had to demit due to his job as a trucker. He felt it was the right thing to do as he rarely ever was home and could not attend lodge. Now he is in poor health and wishes to return to the lodge.  He is 74 and has had alot of "mini strokes" and is very lonely for fellowship. I live 130 miles away and cant get to see him as often as I wish. I was able to finally get him to come and live with my sister in New Braunfels, if there are any Brothers down that way that would care to go and visit him, I know he would like that . His name is Marvin Miles and he was a brother in Alpha lodge #155 in Galesburg, Illinois. I plan to take him to the lodge in New Braunfels if there is one and as soon as I am able, Im going to pay his dues to get him back in. Id welcome any advice on how that is done. GOD Bless Brothers.


----------



## Zack (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Does your lodge have any programs to bring inactive Masons, back into Freemasonry*



cemab4y said:


> For masonry to grow and prosper, we must _first_ appeal to our existing membership base. Then, we can see about appealing to the modern 21st century man, and make the appropriate changes and adjustments in our programs and masonic experience, and get the craft back into relevance again.
> 
> "If you do nothing, you get nothing" Aung San Suu Kyi, Nobel peace prize winner.



I disagree to a point.  We have already "appealed" to the inactive member once and lost them for whatever reason(s).
  The inactive members know when we meet, where the lodge is, etc.  If they choose not to participate.....their loss.  Let them keep paying dues so we can keep the lights on and if we get back to doing what Lodge's were intended to do maybe we retain the new/younger "21st century" Brothers.  That is where our focus should be.  IMO.

It sometimes seems to me that Lodges spend a lot of time "begging".  Please come back, please pay your dues,etc.


----------



## robert leachman (Jan 2, 2011)

My kids and work take precedent over going to Lodge.  No one there holds it against me and understands completely.
As for a brother not paying his dues, he should be contacted to find out his situation and go from there.  Some forget, have other things come up,  the elderly brothers may have someone handling the affairs who may not be a mason etc
Typed only iPhone so excuse the typos from the deerstand


----------



## cemab4y (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Does your lodge have any programs to bring inactive Masons, back into Freemasonry*



Zack said:


> I disagree to a point.  We have already "appealed" to the inactive member once and lost them for whatever reason(s).
> 
> *==Not exactly. Yes, the inactive Mason found a reason to become a Mason (in the past). But, time moves forward, and we do not live in a "static" Masonic environment. Something happened, that has caused the inactive Mason, to cease attending. Why? Does he have a medical reason? Night blindness? Most likely, he finds no reason to attend lodge meetings. If we can "quiz" our inactive members, we can adjust our programs, and get them back into active attendance again.*
> 
> ...




* I agree. It is incumbent upon us to find out: WHY? Why are we begging? Why are so many men paying dues, but not participating in Masonry? Why do we have to send out so many registered letters, trying to locate Masons who are behind in their dues? 

We need to look on our inactive members, as an "intelligence resource". Each inactive Mason, needs to be interviewed, and the reason(s) for their inactivity, needs to be reported back to the lodge. 



*


----------



## Zack (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Does your lodge have any programs to bring inactive Masons, back into Freemasonry*

I realize that there are legitimate reasons for members becoming inactive but imo the majority make it of their own free will.

I do not bemoan the loss of members except for those that pass away.  I don't fear the closing/merger of lodges.  Masonry will survive and imo, be stronger.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Does your lodge have any programs to bring inactive Masons, back into Freemasonry*

I have to kind of lean toward cemab4y on this.  If we don't at the very least discover the reasons these members became inactive, we could be repeating the same mistakes with new members.  

Besides, sometimes these inactives just need a reason or welcoming brother to get them back involved again.  Sometimes, people are a bit reluctant to come back without having an idea of what's in store.  I'm not talking about begging someone to come back.  I don't believe in forcing someone to take part in something they don't want to be a part of, but just reaching out to them and being interested in them, why they left, and letting the know things may have changed since they left.  I mean, if they are still paying their dues, there must be a reason they would keep paying and not taking part.


----------



## cemab4y (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Does your lodge have any programs to bring inactive Masons, back into Freemasonry*

It all depends on your viewpoint.  I look on inactive Masons as a _resource._  These men found some reason to join the fraternity, and then something occured, to convince them to continue to pay dues, but cease active participation. We need to find out WHY! And you are quite correct, we do not want to repeat the same mistakes, that caused these men to drop out.  Maybe they have a medical reason, night blindness, etc.  Maybe they got "pissed off" at some other Mason. Maybe they found Masonry boring.  

We need to do more than invite our inactives back in the lodge meetings. We must poke, and snoop, and quiz, and discover the reasons why these men drop out. Then we can take this intelligence, and use it to modify, change, improve Masonry for everyone. And we must not continue to operate, in a manner that will push more of our membership into "inactive" status. 

Sometimes, we need to step back, and take a look from "outside the box", and see what our fraternity is doing right, and what we are doing wrong. 

In the final analysis, Masonry is a "work in progress". It is incumbent upon us, to continue to improve ourselves in Masonry, and also to improve Masonry, by ourselves. If not us, who? If not now, when?


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Does your lodge have any programs to bring inactive Masons, back into Freemasonry*

I've seen the awarding of a 50-year pen bring men back into the fole.  You never know what will kindle the spark.  But I also like the idea of polling the inactive brethren and learn from our mistakes.


----------



## Benton (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Does your lodge have any programs to bring inactive Masons, back into Freemasonry*

I think for many of the older brothers in our lodge, it's a combination of health related to old age and simple burn out. After you've done something for fifty years, I can see the desire to pass the torch to the next generation. Heck, after being president of my college fraternity for two years, while I wasn't ready to leave the fraternity itself, I was ready for a break from being an officer. It's a strong commitment.

Don't get me wrong, I would love to bring those brothers back into the fold, especially the Past Masters with a great deal of experience. I would love to learn from them! And maybe that's a good way to approach it - imparting your knowledge and experience to the next generation of Freemasons. Interesting thought! Thanks for posting, you've caused me to have an excellent discussion with myself. Lol.


----------

